# Vip622 TV2 setup on Mediacenter PC



## skc29 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am new to this forum but I have already read a lot of info on this forum which is very helpful.

I am trying to setup TV2 (of dish receiver Vip622) on a computer with mediacenter edition. While setting up the TV signal on mediacenter setup, it gives option to choose tv signal on channel 2 or 3 or 4 only. My TV2 is setup on channel 60 (can't set it up on 2, 3 or 4). I tried many other channels from 21 onwards but nothing works.

Then I spoke to advance technical support at dish network and they told me to get a RF Modulator from RadioShack and it will take the signal input from channel 60 and output it on channel 3 or 4 which media center will accept.

After settting up the RF Modulator, it detects some signal but its distorted signal with snow only (no picture). I tried both channel 3 and 4 output on RF Modulator. Anybody else has tried this with success OR is there any other solution?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The RF modulator should connect to the TV2 AV outputs on the back of your 622 ... it doesn't take the signal from channel 60 but directly from the 622. Connect the TV2 AV outputs to the modulator then the modulator out to your mediacenter. Don't connect to the "home distribution" output on the 622 (unless you want to use "channel 60" on some other TV).


----------



## skc29 (Jun 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> The RF modulator should connect to the TV2 AV outputs on the back of your 622 ... it doesn't take the signal from channel 60 but directly from the 622. Connect the TV2 AV outputs to the modulator then the modulator out to your mediacenter. Don't connect to the "home distribution" output on the 622 (unless you want to use "channel 60" on some other TV).


Thanks for the quick response James. I am using the "Home Distribution" output because I require the TV2 connection to computer in bedroom upstairs far away from ViP622 receiver which is downstairs. I can't run such a long RCA cables. So I require a solution using Coaxial Cable thru "Home Distribution" connection.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then connect the TV3/4 modulator output to that long RF cable leading to the other room. If the modulator is good enough it should get the signal through. (I've used a TV3/4 modulator for years to get my DVD player's and VCR AV outputs to other tvs in my house.)


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow, I hadn't thought about connecting the TV2 output to a Media Center PC. That would be pretty freaking cool, especially to have the channels stream to my Xbox 360 in the living room (which is TV1 )..... that way I can stay connected on the Xbox while watching TV, and any notfications just pop up on the bottom of the screen (eg. if someone comes online, sends a game request, etc..).


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a Gateway PC (GM5072) with Media Center which I could hook up ok, but video would hang after 5-15 minutes play of whatever was output of my 508. Called Gateway Tech Support and the CSR replied "No Problem" and had me download a modification (amdcpu) that immediately corrected the problem.

Now, having said that, I still haven't been able to suddessfully make a DV not figure how to capture a single picture frame from the video.


----------



## skc29 (Jun 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> Then connect the TV3/4 modulator output to that long RF cable leading to the other room. If the modulator is good enough it should get the signal through. (I've used a TV3/4 modulator for years to get my DVD player's and VCR AV outputs to other tvs in my house.)


James, I tried that. I even brought my computer downstairs (for testing) near to ViP622 and connected the "home distribution" coaxial output to RF Modulator and RF Modulator output to Computer using channel 3, but it gives distorted signal on media center pc.

Your other idea of connecting the TV2AV to RF Modulator and RF Modulator out to coaxial cabel works. But this signal is not as clear as the signal using the coaxial thru channel 60.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

The more significant question in my mind is:

Can TV2 be controlled by an IR controller?

The 942 cannot.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

skc29 said:


> James, I tried that. I even brought my computer downstairs (for testing) near to ViP622 and connected the "home distribution" coaxial output to RF Modulator and RF Modulator output to Computer using channel 3, but it gives distorted signal on media center pc.
> .


The "home distribution" output is already modulated, you cannot connect the RF modulator to it. The modulator must be connected to the A/V outputs on the 622.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Dualtriamp said:


> The more significant question in my mind is:
> 
> Can TV2 be controlled by an IR controller?
> 
> The 942 cannot.


EOM


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If your HTPC is close enough the the ViP622, you might be able to go line-in.

I would guess that the block converter (or a more elightened piece of software) are your best choices.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you want the Media center to be able to change channels and record off the 622, you must use the TV1 RCA outputs, run them to an RF modulator set to output on ch 3 or 4.

Your Media Center PC can use IR to change channels, etc on TV1 but not TV2.

If changing channels is not important TV2 RCA outputs will suffice.


----------



## bsoft (Feb 6, 2006)

skc29 said:


> James, I tried that. I even brought my computer downstairs (for testing) near to ViP622 and connected the "home distribution" coaxial output to RF Modulator and RF Modulator output to Computer using channel 3, but it gives distorted signal on media center pc.
> 
> Your other idea of connecting the TV2AV to RF Modulator and RF Modulator out to coaxial cabel works. But this signal is not as clear as the signal using the coaxial thru channel 60.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Here's what you want:

Composite Video TV2 output (Red/White/Yellow) -> RF Modulator -> Coaxial Cable -> Media Center PC

Nothing should be connected to the "home distribution" output on the ViP622.

This should work so long as your coaxial cable isn't too long.


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

TV2 is not controllable via IR so unless you are only going to watch only one channel *there is no reason to hook TV2 to a media center*.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Media center PC's usually contain some TV tuner card. The Media PC that I built used a Hauppauge tuner card that when set to "over the air" mode will tune channels 2 through 69. If your media center pc has a TV tuner card in it and I would think it would or should then setting it up to receive channel 60 should work. Of course if you are already using the tuner card for cable or something like that then the modulator is the only option but it needs to be one that can drive the coax and most do not do this very well. Perhaps using a modulator with an amplifier would work for you.

I would try connecting the tv2 output (home distribution) to the tuner card on the media center pc, then rescan the channels using "over the air" mode and that should work. For control use the uhf remote (#2) and for recording use the 622 for that as Media Center recordings basically suck.

Wayne


----------

